# iphone - time to upgrade Question



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I can upgrade at any time now although early Feb is my official contract end date.    I thought I would wait for reviews of the 4S and for stock to be available if no major issues.  Otherwise I will go with the 4.  Carrier is ATT and no issues with them although might consider Sprint if it is cheaper by enlough to justify changing.

Question is - what do you do with your old iphone?  Is there a trade in/recycling credit?  Or (and this is probably really showing my lack of tech knowledge) could you still use it more as a ipod touch - just using the apps and ipod?

Thanks.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

You can use it as an iPod touch with wifi only. I gave my 3G to a friend of my daughter so they could use it like that without the phone service. Of course they could use it as a phone also if they activate it with AT&T who was that phones carrier. There are places you can trade them in too.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Rasputina said:


> You can use it as an iPod touch with wifi only. I gave my 3G to a friend of my daughter so they could use it like that without the phone service. Of course they could use it as a phone also if they activate it with AT&T who was that phones carrier. There are places you can trade them in too.


That is great. Thanks.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

yep what she said!  We pass ours down here.  I have my husbands old 3g as the kids play phone.  Its in a pink otterbox case and they get to play with all the apps and use it as an ipod, and I don't have to worry about them killing the thing.  It is deffenantly marketing for the otterbox case, that is for sure because they have dropped that thing a hundred times and sometimes on the most awful of surfaces and not a single bit of damage that wasn't already on the phone.  I will be doing the same with my 3gs, except It will go to my 15 year old to replace his 3gs, which has a charging issue, then his will go to the kids so that they have two play phones and we will stick it in another otter box to protect its life.


----------



## Poovey (Aug 25, 2011)

Ours filter through the family. My dad is using an iPhone 3G, for example, and will get a 3GS soon--my sister's upgrading and will pass on her current iPhone.

Another option, if you use SwagBucks, is to send the old iPhone in and receive SwagBucks in exchange. I don't do this because the old iPhones in my family have all been claimed by other people so far, but you can get a lot of SBs for one phone--and I really like Amazon gift cards.


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

We donate ours.

In the past it has been to women's shelters.

I think this time I'm going with Cell Phones for Soldiers. =)

http://www.cellphonesforsoldiers.com/

Sheila


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Sarah1981 said:


> Ours filter through the family. My dad is using an iPhone 3G, for example, and will get a 3GS soon--my sister's upgrading and will pass on her current iPhone.
> 
> Another option, if you use SwagBucks, is to send the old iPhone in and receive SwagBucks in exchange. I don't do this because the old iPhones in my family have all been claimed by other people so far, but you can get a lot of SBs for one phone--and I really like Amazon gift cards.


What are Swagbucks?


----------

